# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Irish session in Stamford, CT, new startup

## Randi Gormley

A friend of mine is trying to start a new Irish session in Stamford, Conn. and has set a Sept. 21 date. Open to all. We'll see who turns up. It's from 7 to 10 p.m. at The Fez (a Moroccan restaurant) on Summer Street in Stamford. Parking is where you can find it; there are a couple of paying lots in the area including at the Target the next street over.

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks for posting, Randy. I put it on my calendar and will try to make it.

----------


## montana

Wish I still lived in CT. Well maybe just for the session.

----------


## Randi Gormley

There were eight of us for the first session; our next one is set for 7 p.m. Oct. 19.

----------


## Randi Gormley

For those interested, tonight at 7, the Fez.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next session is set for 7 p.m. Nov. 16 at the Fez. Come by and share some tunes!

----------


## Jim Garber

Sounds like fun. It also looks like that restaurant serves good food. For convenience (mine and others): their *website*.

----------


## Randi Gormley

The food is excellent and the staff appreciative.

----------


## Jim Garber

Sounds like a winning combination: A Moroccan-Irish evening...

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next session is set for 7 p.m. Dec. 21 at the Fez. C'mon down!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Last call -- session at the Fez tonight at 7 p.m. Play out on the longest night of the year!

----------

Charlieshafer

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next session is set for 7 p.m. Jan. 4 (unless I mis-heard) at the Fez.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Despite Lori's slicing open her left index finger on Christmas, the session is still on for tonight at the Fez She says the stitches are out and she's able to play. come one, come all! 7 p.m. to about 10.

----------


## Randi Gormley

After a month's break, we're back in business. Next open session at the Fez is set for 7 p.m. March 15.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Just a reminder for anyone who is so inclined -- ITM session at the Fez tonight at 7. See you there!

----------


## Randi Gormley

This month's session will be on April 12 from 7 to 10 p.m. at the Fez in Stamford. Come one, come all!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next Stamford ITM session is set for 7 p.m. May 3 at the Fez. Then we're off for a month and will resume in July. C'mon down!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Reminder for any interested musicians -- Irish session tonight at the Fez. See y'all there at 7!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Aha! We're back. The Fez, where we hold our once-a-month session, has been closed for repairs over the summer and is finally reopened for business. And so is the ITM session.

So, anybody in the area is invited to come to the Fez on Summer Street in Stamford, CT, on Sept. 6 starting at 7 and running through 10 p.m. give or take. There's also talk of increasing the frequency of the session from once a month to every other week. Keep an eye out in this space for updates and I hope to see you this weekend!

----------

Dan Krhla

----------


## Randi Gormley

Just a reminder that we're sessioning at 7 p.m. at the Fez in Stamford. Come one, come all!

----------


## Randi Gormley

sorry for the late notice -- Fez session tonight, 7 p.m., Summer Street, Stamford, CT. Come one, come all!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next session is set for 7 p.m. Nov. 1 at the Fez, Summer Street, Stamford, CT. come have fun playing ITM!

----------


## Randi Gormley

We're back! Next session set for 7 p.m. Dec. 6 at the Fez, Summer Street, Stamford, CT. Brighten the overcast weather with some Irish spirits and great music!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Last ITM session for 2015! Meet us at the Fez on Summer Street in Stamford, CT, at 7 p.m. Dec. 20 for a rollicking good time!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Change of time for Sunday -- we start at 6:30 and go to 9:30 p.m. Please drop by and play!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next Irish session at the Fez in Stamford, Conn., is set for 7 p.m. Jan. 3. C'mon down!

----------

Dan Krhla

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next session -- Feb. 28, 7 p.m., the Fez in Stamford, Conn. Open session, c'mon and play with us.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next date -- 7 p.m. Feb. 28 at the Fez in Stamford, Conn. Open session. Come play with us!

----------


## Randi Gormley

New location! We've moved the Stamford session to Tavern 489 on 489 Glenbrook Rd Stamford, Conn. Same people -- the owners of the Fez opened a new restaurant and it's a more "pub" kind of place with on-site parking (whee!). Open session, Feb. 28, starts 7 p.m. and goes to about 10, c'mon down.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Regular Sunday session in Stamford, CT -- we've taken to playing every Sunday at Tavern 489, 489 Glenbrook Road. Free parking, open session, starts about 7 and goes to about 10 p.m.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Stamford session has a new permanent home and frequency: every Sunday, 7 to 10 p.m., Tavern 489, 489 Glenbrook Ave., Stamford. Drop by!

----------


## Randi Gormley

After a week off, we're back at 7 p.m. Sunday for a session at Tavern 489, 489 Glenbrook, Stamford (at the back of Tawa). Come join the fun!

----------


## Randi Gormley

For anybody in the area looking for a session, we're NOT meeting on May 29/Memorial Day weekend. Back June 5!

----------


## Randi Gormley

We've gone into summer break mode; next sessions are the last sunday in July and the last sunday in August. See you then or in September!

----------


## Randi Gormley

We're back -- at least this week. Stamford open session, 7 p.m. July 31, Club 489, 489 Glenbrook Drive, Stamford, CT.

Because of changes over which we have little control, we're dropping back to once a month at the Stamford session; next session after sunday is Aug. 28; then it's every second Sunday. Hope y'all can make it!

----------


## Randi Gormley

We're back! Session at 7 p.m. Aug. 28, Tavern 489, 489 Glenbrook Road, Stamford, CT. Anybody in the area is welcome.

----------


## Randi Gormley

So there's been a change, now that we're three years into this session. Our new venue is cutting back on live music so we've been moved off the roster entirely. We're morphing the session into a house session, potluck, which is mostly meeting at our fiddler's home in Stamford but it may move around depending. Lori (the fiddler) is crafting an email alert for any interested musicians who may be in the area and interested in an ITM house session -- that's mostly for locals -- but anybody is welcome to join the list and keep tabs on when, where and what to bring for dinner. You can drop me a line and i'll forward lori's info, and any PM on the café will get me as well. I'll also try to post the information in this thread as it arises. Our next session and our first house session is Sunday, Sept. 11, where we'll share tunes and food in memory of the many who died. After that, we're considering the third Saturday of the month, probably from 7 to 10 p.m. or thereabouts. We'll figure out our schedule this weekend.

----------


## Randi Gormley

First house session set for Oct. 15 from 5 to about 8 (give or take) in Stamford. Anybody interested, let me know and I'll pass on the information to the hostess. We're doing it by email -- info, dates and potluck contribution -- but i'll post on here for those new to the area and interested to keep our hand in, as it were.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Next gathering of the Stamford ITM session is 4:30 p.m. Dec. 17 at Lori's house. Pot luck. If you want more info, PM me. Open session, nice people, good food, great music.

----------


## Randi Gormley

We're back in business!

After taking off March for obvious reasons, the Stamford house session will return on April Fool's Day. Plans are to play from 5 to 9-ish (p.m.) with a break for potluck. If you live around Stamford, CT, and play Irish trad, come on down!

For those who may not be on the email list or are visiting, drop me a PM and i'll give you directions to Lori's house.

----------


## Randi Gormley

update!

This session is moving back to downtown Stamford in June 2017. We'll be playing at a restaurant called Viceroy right next door to the Fez on Summer Street (yes, everything old is new again!). The time is still being negotiated -- five of us did a dry run-through of the place (very nice acoustics) on May 20. At this point, it looks like we'll be at the restaurant on June 17. Open session, Irish all the time. consider dropping by. I'll post the time and confirm the date once I get the updated information. slainte!

----------

